# Old Stock Mobil1 Dexos1 approved?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that answer might be better coming from *Mobil1.*


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

What have other people in this forum used, that change their own oil? And is the oil labelled dexos?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...our dealership changed the oil in our LTZ, but I've been checking the labels of each major oil brand as I see them and only a _couple_ have been labeled as being *dexos1*™ compliant.

...and the cases of *Moble1 5W/30* at CostCo were not *dexos1*™ compliant.


----------



## rgblack316 (Apr 4, 2011)

Based on what I've seen, nothing is different about Mobil 1 Full Synthetic 5W-30 now versus before they got the dexos 1 certification because all the other certifications and specs stayed the same.

Mobil 1 5W-30 Fully Synthetic Motor Oil

http://www.mobil.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/GLXXENPVLMOMobil1_5W-30.aspx


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Granted this is just my opinion...but any full synthetic is way better then a synthetic blend imo and I don't care what GM says....Besides which is a Corvette comes with mobil 1 from the factory what does that tell you?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

"Amsoil"

GM dexos1™ (supersedes LL-A-025, 6094M and 4718M)
_Fortified with detergents that exceed dexos1™ sulfated ash specifications._


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

So what is the correct oil that it should be changed with in order to keep the warranty valid? I plan on keeping an eye out for whatever oil it is supposed to be and stocking up when it goes on sale.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> Granted this is just my opinion...but any full synthetic is way better then a synthetic blend imo and I don't care what GM says....Besides which is a Corvette comes with mobil 1 from the factory what does that tell you?


I would even go as far as saying that's a fact, not an opinion. Full synthetic is superior to all...


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been wondering this too. Even Mobil1 on the shelf right now at Walmart doesn't mention the Dexos1 specification. I'll go on the Mobil1 website and see if I can submit a query.

Edit: Query made, now we play the waiting game............. The waiting game sucks, let's play Hungry Hunry Hippos!


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Regular Mobile 1, they were saying before, did not meet Dexos specs, also as of 2011 no GM vehicles use Mobile 1 and most all of them, vette included use Dexos.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> Regular Mobile 1, they were saying before, did not meet Dexos specs, also as of 2011 no GM vehicles use Mobile 1 and most all of them, vette included use Dexos.


How can that be? Mobil 1 is on GM's approved Dexos 1 list.


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

As I understand it - a few, but not all major oil companies are getting thier specifc branded oils "certified" to the dexos standard. Note also that many brands are going to the Gxx-5 Standard (if you read the back of the bottle). You can still find oil to the older Gxx-4 standard on many shelves. I personally have my oil changed at the dealer and always ensure they use an Ac-Delco filter. I have used the dexos oil. For topping off - I've used Pennzoil full sythetic to the -5 standard. 

Poking around online I've found what I consider the heart of the issue. 1) Decreased oil change frequency - GM wants people to "believe" their oil life monitor. remember oil does not really go bad. It loses its additive pkg and gets dirty....... 2) More anti-foaming agents for the variable valve timing engines. The variable valve timing mechanism operates off oil pressure. Foaming gets inconsistent valvetrain operation as it relates to the "variable" function. 

So, I am using Dexos in the Cruze. Mobile 1 is a good product. Am I using dexos in 5.3L v-8 in the Silverado?? no. Thanks for listening to my 2 cents.


----------



## rgblack316 (Apr 4, 2011)

A few of you keep referring to the certification like it is its own product. dexos1 is a standard, there is no brand name of oil called dexos1.

The Corvette still rolls out of the factory with Mobil 1 full synthetic in the engine, I just spoke about that with the service department at my dealership. Mobil 1 is dexos1 certified.

To quote the service manager at the dealership, "As long as you can prove you were using it, they will honor your warranty."


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Furthermore, if you are referring to "Mobile 1", you have lost a little credibility in my eyes.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

rgblack316 said:


> To quote the service manager at the dealership, "As long as you can prove you were using it, they will honor your warranty."


The proof would be on them that you didn't use it.

I went to Walmart yesterday for some Mobil 1 5-30w but they were out of stock. Instead, I bought Castrol Edge Titanium which meets Dexos1 as per the bottle.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and changed the oil today. I used mobil1, the dexos1 certification label wasn't on the bottle. The owners manual does state if dexos1 is not available it's o.k. to go by the API starburst symbol.

On page 10-11:

Use of Substitute Engine Oils if
dexos is unavailable: In the event
that dexos‐approved engine oil is
not available at an oil change or
for maintaining proper oil level,
you may use substitute engine oil
displaying the API Starburst symbol
and of SAE 5W-30 viscosity grade.
Use of oils that do not meet the
dexos specification, however, may
result in reduced performance under
certain circumstances.

For anyone planning on changing their own oil, it's very easy. I was done in 20 minutes.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> Furthermore, if you are referring to "Mobile 1", you have lost a little credibility in my eyes.


Perhaps you could come be my secretary. What I was saying was when they came out with this Dexos spec we were told by GM parts that you could not use Mobil 1 in any engine that required Dexos oil, they did say GM was no longer using it in the Vettes and CTS V, were they right? I don't know. Now they say certain types of Mobil 1 are up to spec, did anything change, beats me, all I can say is GM said "do not use Mobile 1 on engines requiring Dexos oil" when they first came out.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...a "new" specification for _technical_ reasons makes 100% sense, ie: *dexos1™* (gasoline) and *dexos2*™ (diesel).

...but, with GM _extracting_ a "*licen$ing FEE*" from the oil companies just so they can say their oil 'meets' that spec sure sounds like a marketing "*scam job*" to me.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...but, with GM _extracting_ a "*licen$ing FEE*" from the oil companies just so they can say their oil 'meets' that spec sure sounds like a marketing "*scam job*" to me.


My thoughts exactly! Just because a motor oil isn't Dexos approved doesn't mean it isn't good enough. It could be the best oil money can buy but the company hasn't went through the process to become Dexos certified...


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

skilz10179 said:


> my thoughts exactly! Just because a motor oil isn't dexos approved doesn't mean it isn't good enough. It could be the best oil money can buy but the company hasn't went through the process to become dexos certified...



amen!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> My thoughts exactly! Just because a motor oil isn't Dexos approved doesn't mean it isn't good enough. It could be the best oil money can buy but the company hasn't went through the process to become Dexos certified...



That's why I was saying screw GM...I am using Mobil 1 in my mind it's the best thing for my vehicles so that is what I am going to use


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...let GM 'prove' that the *Mobil1™* you used was PRE-approval or POST-approval.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder how Mobil 1 would fall in the web chart attached to this thread?


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

*Dexos1 and Mobil 1*

Just to add to the confusion, we were at WalMart yesterday looking for Dexos 1. Some Mobil 1 five quart containers had Dexos 1 logo listed on the front of the container and other Mobil 1 containers (same viscosity, etc.) did not have Dexos 1 logo shown. Is Dexos 1 so new that WalMart 5 qt containers without Dexos 1 label are old stock and don't, perhaps, reflect a reformulation ? I don't get it. 

If you have not already, suggest folks maybe go to the GM dexos information center and check it out
www.gmdexos.com/licensebrands.html 

We're staying with either Mobil 1 5W-30, Pennzoil Platinum Full Synthetic, or Quaker State Ultimate Durability Full Synthetic. All are listed on the GM website as meeting dexos 1.

My Cruze is a GeM. Hey, to each his own.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

The New GM dexos Engine Oil Specification - GM Techlink


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

*dexos 1 and GF 5*

Thanks Cruise-Cruze

... checked out the website you referenced. this sequence at the site cleared up some things for me. maybe it will help others. important part is that all dexos 1 meets GF 5, but not all GF 5 meets dexos 1 standard. we saw a WalMart 5 qt oil container for $10.88 that met GF 5 standard. compare that to Mobil 1 with dexos 1 logo for $28.00 plus. would like to re-check labels oil, blend, and full synthetic mix just to be sure not comparing apples and oranges. hmmmmmm ... no simple solutions, only choices.

*"GF-5 Standard* 
In addition to GM dexos, a new International Lubricants Standardization andApproval Committee (ILSAC) standard, GF-5, will be introduced in October 2010.There will be a corresponding API category - SN Resource Conserving. The current GF-4 standard was put in place in 2004. The GF-5 standard will use a new fuel economy test, Sequence VID, which provides a statistically significant increase in fuel economy versus the Sequence VIB that was used for GF-4.

It's expected that all dexos1 approved oils will meet GF-5. However, not all GF-5engine oils will necessarily meet the dexos1 specification.

Like dexos, the new ILSAC GF-5 standard will call for more sophisticated additives.The API will begin licensing marketers (the first license is expected October2010) to produce and distribute GF-5 certified products, which are expected toinclude SAE 0W-20, 0W-30, 5W-20, 5W-30 and 10W-30 oils."


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the "problem" is how can GM _"twist the arms"_ of the oil companies to charge *TWICE* what they did before, simply because the _same_ oil has been tested to slightly different specification?

...not _only_ did the oil companies have to "pay" GM a hefty license fee, but they _also_ have to "kick-back" a percentage of profit$ from $ale$ of all such "labelled" oil they sell!?!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...let GM 'prove' that the *Mobil1™* you used was PRE-approval or POST-approval.


Such passion over an oil change that is required every 5-10k miles. 

If oil changes cost as much as Obama era gasoline, I could understand the angst. I can spend 55 dollars on one tank of fuel . So some one help me understand? 

Assuming 5k miles at 35 mpg x 4 bucks a gallon of gas is 600 dollars, 1200 dollars if you go 10K on the oil change. 

What am I missing?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...can't speak for others, but it's more _likely_ a case of "*price*" versus "*passion*"--think about it.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

This Dexos stuff has got be confused. I will have to pay extra attention when shopping for oil now  Don't want to mess anything up after all.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

It may take a while for the stores to get the new mobil out on the shelf if i remember right i went and checked the bottles i have and it did say it was reformulated dont qoute me on that though....you may ask if the store has any new cases of mobil in the back room it you dont see it on the shelf yet the new bottle has it right on the front in green letters so its easy to spot the new stuff


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mobil One DEXOS logo......*

Just bought a couple 5 quart 5w30 Mobil One jugs and the DEXOS logo is now on the label.....it took time to use up those earlier labels.


----------



## DDLS3 (May 15, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> Just bought a couple 5 quart 5w30 Mobil One jugs and the DEXOS logo is now on the label.....it took time to use up those earlier labels.


With or without the Dexos label GM is not going to give anyone a warranty issue. Mobil 1 has been factory fill on all corvettes for many years, the Dexos rating was a formality not a reformulation.

Dale


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

I know that the first fill on all 1.4 engines are Mobile1 and all engine durability tests showed better wear resistance with Mobile 1. I don't care what the label says, that all my engine is getting.


----------



## DDLS3 (May 15, 2011)

Family0 said:


> I know that the first fill on all 1.4 engines are Mobile1 and all engine durability tests showed better wear resistance with Mobile 1. I don't care what the label says, that all my engine is getting.


Mine too, Mobil 1 in my 05 Vue Redline, my corvette, and my Husqvarna lawn tractor.....never an issue with any of them.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

DDLS3 said:


> Mine too, Mobil 1 in my 05 Vue Redline, my corvette, and my Husqvarna lawn tractor.....never an issue with any of them.


Been using it since 1980 with no engine problems with any four stroke engine. My four stroke string trimmer ran for 15 years on it and used no oil between yearly changes. The cam wore out, but the bearings and rings were good as new. Putting a new cam in would have cost more than a new trimmer ($194).


----------

